
Adsense will stop allowing publishers to see their data older then 3 years - HugThem
Google currently displays this info in the Adsense backend:<p>------------------------------------------<p>Last 3 years of reporting data<p>We&#x27;ve limited reporting data for all AdSense products (Adsense for content, AdSense for search, etc.) to the last 3 years. This means that you can only run reports for data that&#x27;s less than 3 years old.<p>You can download data that&#x27;s older than 3 years from either the old Reports page (until the end of September) or the new Reports page (until the end of 2020).<p>------------------------------------------<p>I wonder why they do this. They don&#x27;t say they will delete the data. Just that they will stop giving publishers access to it.
======
rdtwo
It will be harder to see larger trends and repot on them. Avoids bad publicity
when something is up 100% or more over 10 years

